# chelmsfordfuchsiasociety.net



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

www.chelmsfordfuchsiasociety.net

I made up a site for my mum's fuchsia society a few days ago and thought I would post a link here as I know we have a lot nature lovers here on MHF.

They are looking for contributers so if you have an interest in fuchsias, can write any articles or supply photographs please let us know

stew


----------

